# [Guide] Juwelen ---> Sockelsteine



## Uzghul (23. Februar 2007)

Neuigkeiten:

Nun auch Sockelsteine durch Boss-Drops vorhanden, Stand: 18.06.07

*1) Craftbare Sockelsteine:* PDF ---> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Stand: 18.06.07*

- bessere Druckqualität
- bessere Auflistungsreihenfolge
- neuste Gems hinzugefügt
- PDF-Version downloadbar

Seltene Sockelsteine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rare Sockelsteine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sockelsteine für Meta-Sockel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Epische Sockelsteine:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_es gibt zwar noch mehr, aber die Rohstoffe sind angeblich nur im Schwarzen Tempel zu bekommen. Daher erspare ich mir momentan eine weitere Auflistung.


*2) Sockelsteine durch Boss-Drops:* PDF ---> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese epischen Sockelsteine könnt ihr von den jeweiligen End-Bossen der Instanzen bekommen, wenn ihr sie
auf Heroic spielt.

*Stand: 18.06.07*

- PDF-Version downloadbar

Auflistung:

Seite1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seite2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sockelsteine durch Quest:*

in Bearbeitung...


*Sockelsteine durch PvP:*

in Bearbeitung...


lg
Uzghul_


----------



## Squishee (23. Februar 2007)

Hrhr, nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (23. Februar 2007)

Da fehlt aber einiges.

z.B. die Himmelsfeuerdiamanten oder Erdsturmjuwel

Ansonsten nette Übersicht. Jetzt weis ich endlich, was ich zu suchen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uzghul (23. Februar 2007)

Elke schrieb:


> Da fehlt aber einiges.
> 
> z.B. die Himmelsfeuerdiamanten oder Erdsturmjuwel
> 
> ...




Ja du hast recht.

Das Problem ist, dass Himmelsfeuerdiamanten und Erdsturmdiamanten ja nur durch eine Transmutation vom Alchimisten erstellt werden können.
Desweiteren braucht man dann eine Bestimmte Anzahl von farbigen Juwelen noch um einen MetaSockelstein herzustellen.

Aber werde es der vollständigkeithalber in eine weitere Liste rausarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


folgt bald.

*EDIT:* Also Juwelen für Meta-Sockel hinzugefügt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg
Uzghul


----------



## ArchieBln (15. März 2007)

Hi,
wo kann ich die Sockel kaufen oder herstellen lassen.
Habe schon bei verschiedenen Juwelieren gesucht, aber nicchts gefunden, wer kann mir helfen?

Besten dank im vor aus.
Heimdall


----------



## Osari (6. Juni 2007)

Hey - ich habe deine Liste seid Wochen immer neben mir liegen und brauche sie immer wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Erstmal vielen Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun hab ich eine Bitte - es gibt ja neue Sockelsteine und auch Metasockel - könntest du die noch mit einbauen? *ganzliebguck*

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Flash_over (7. Juni 2007)

Ich habe mal ne frage , bin neu uns kein Juwelschleifer,
Was hat das zu bedeuten ??
Benötigt mindestens 5 edelsteine der kategorie Blau ??

Heisst das ich muss 5 Blaue edelsteine mit zu dem z.b Erdsturmdiamant in den sockel packen? oder kann mir das mal einer erklären?


----------



## Dalmus (7. Juni 2007)

Flash_over schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne frage , bin neu uns kein Juwelschleifer,
> Was hat das zu bedeuten ??
> Benötigt mindestens 5 edelsteine der kategorie Blau ??
> 
> Heisst das ich muss 5 Blaue edelsteine mit zu dem z.b Erdsturmdiamant in den sockel packen? oder kann mir das mal einer erklären?



Nein, nein. Das bedeutet, daß Du den Bonus des Metaedelsteins nur bekommst, wenn Du 5 Edelsteine der Kategorie Blau in den Rüstungsteilen die Du am Körper trägst eingesockelt hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (7. Juni 2007)

Flash_over schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne frage , bin neu uns kein Juwelschleifer,
> Was hat das zu bedeuten ??
> Benötigt mindestens 5 edelsteine der kategorie Blau ??
> 
> Heisst das ich muss 5 Blaue edelsteine mit zu dem z.b Erdsturmdiamant in den sockel packen? oder kann mir das mal einer erklären?



Nein!
Damit sich der Metasockel funktioniert, benötigst du min. 5 blaue Edelsteine im gesammten Equipment! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flash_over (7. Juni 2007)

achso , also wird nicht nur der kopf oder wo der methasockel ist gezählt sondern auch fuss,schuldern und so !


----------



## Melrakal (7. Juni 2007)

Ich verschieb das mal ins Berufe-Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Mel


----------



## whiti (8. Juni 2007)

die liste ist nicht mehr up to date !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fehlt zum beispiel und viele andere, jagalperlen und schattenperlen kann man nun auch schleifen und sockeln !!


----------



## padey (8. Juni 2007)

Super geil das teil... nach sowas hab ich sau lange gesucht
Danke dir !


----------



## Uzghul (13. Juni 2007)

doppelpost


----------



## Uzghul (13. Juni 2007)

*update*

Craftbare Sockelsteine:

Neuer Stand: 13.06.07

- bessere Druckqualität
- bessere Auflistungsreihenfolge
- neuste Gems hinzugefügt
- PDF-Version downloadbar mit Buffed.de Links 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schinderhannes77 (13. Juni 2007)

TOP Liste!!!

? zählen die Mischfarben beim Bonus auch? oder werden die nicht als Sockelfarbe berechnet?


----------



## Osari (14. Juni 2007)

Danke für dein Update  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whiti (14. Juni 2007)

aber es ist noch immer unvollständig ... der bereich nachtauge z.b.


----------



## Chandler (14. Juni 2007)

Es fehlt was, na und.

Ich find es super, wenn sich jemand so ne Mühe macht und es uns dann auch noch zur Verfügung stellt.

Da kann man das ein oder andere verschmerzen.

Oder man sucht selber, ergänzt und stellt es dann für alle ins Netzt, wenn man mit einer nicht ganz vollständigen Liste, nicht mehr leben kann.

Von mir gib es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uzghul (14. Juni 2007)

whiti schrieb:


> aber es ist noch immer unvollständig ... der bereich nachtauge z.b.



Kritik nehme ich gerne an, aber vergiss nicht, dass ich das freiwillig mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem wenn du denkst, dass noch was fehlt, dann poste doch die fehlende alle.
Dann nehm ich sie in der nächsten Version mit auf.
Aber ich habe nicht erkennen können, wo welche Gems fehlen sollen.
Ich habe diverse Datenbanken überprüft.

Buffed.de ---> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=23441 (alle enthalten)

wowhead ---> http://www.wowhead.com/?search=Nightseye#M0z (alle enthalten)

also welche Nachtaugen-Gems sollen fehlen?

lg
Uzi


----------



## Manani (15. Juni 2007)

Wenn überhaupt was fehlt, dann sind das die epischen Sachen für Juwelenschleifen ab 375, also Pyrostein und Konsorten, die man im schwarzen Tempel bekommen kann und somit für die normal Sterblichen noch in einiger Ferne sind. Die Rezepte dafür gibts überwiegend über Ruf bei Wächter der Sande. Von daher: Saubere Arbeit !


----------



## Shadowfly (15. Juni 2007)

Suber Arbeite

Aber eine Frage Stellt sich mir da noch

STICKY?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Shadow


----------



## JohnDoe_JohnDoe (15. Juni 2007)

klasse guide - vielen dank für zusammenstellen

PS: Meckerer einfach ignorieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uzghul (18. Juni 2007)

Neuigkeiten:

Nun auch Sockelsteine durch Boss-Drops vorhanden, Stand: 18.06.07


----------



## Uzghul (3. Juli 2007)

mal aus der versenkung hol ^^

lg
uzi


----------



## Surlev (14. Juni 2008)

Wenn du wieder die ganz neu upgedatete version hast, bitte posten^^ is genial uns super übersichtlich, wirklich gut um sich immer mal schnell darüber zu informieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


thx dafür^^


----------

